

New York City to Change Street Signs From All Caps to Title Case - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/resources/nyc-to-change-street-signs-from-all-caps-to-title-case

======
uptown
Thank God! After driving past 64TH, 63RD and 62ND St, I was at a complete loss
squinting at the sign trying to figure out what was coming next.

------
aspir
Although it says in the NYP article that the 27.6 million for the city won't
immediately be justified, there had to be some estimated benefit. They allude
to helping elderly drivers avoid accidents, but I wish they had thrown some
numbers out there as to estimated savings in dollars or accidents, within any
geographic scope. I'm definitely not going to look within the bowels of the
FHA document system for this one.

